# Wedding photos, for C&C



## dzfoto (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi, 

I would like to share some of Margarita & Wayne wedding day photos I did. Comments and critiques are welcome 

I do not want to post all of the photos to spam here. If you like it and would like to see some more, the full wedding story can be found at my website -> Margarita & Wayne | www.dz-foto.lt

View at full resolution. Thanks!
1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 30, 2010)

Awesome set again man!

Last one is gangsta.

#8 I would straighten the vertical.


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 30, 2010)

Really like the set! Was there enough light in the church to not need flash? The lighting looks very nice inside and outside.


----------



## dzfoto (Nov 30, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Awesome set again man!
> 
> Last one is gangsta.
> 
> #8 I would straighten the vertical.



Thanks 



Tbini87 said:


> Really like the set! Was there enough light in the church to not need flash? The lighting looks very nice inside and outside.



Thanks. The church was realy very dark, but I did not use any flash. Longer exposure, high iso and open aperture helped me


----------



## Tbini87 (Nov 30, 2010)

dzfoto said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome set again man!
> ...


 
Well you did a great job making it look light and bright!


----------



## oldmacman (Nov 30, 2010)

Terrific set as usual. I always keep an eye out for your posts. I Especially love 7, 13 and 15. 7 just has that natural, genuine happiness and 15 is classic. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 30, 2010)

As always these are stellar. My only question is on my monitor 10 & 11 her skin tone looks a bit off compared to the others in the series. Tad warm. Could be from the surrounds reflecting?


----------



## dzfoto (Dec 1, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> Terrific set as usual. I always keep an eye out for your posts. I Especially love 7, 13 and 15. 7 just has that natural, genuine happiness and 15 is classic. Thanks for taking the time to post.



Thank you!



mwcfarms said:


> As always these are stellar. My only question is on my monitor 10 & 11 her skin tone looks a bit off compared to the others in the series. Tad warm. Could be from the surrounds reflecting?



Thanks. Yes, these two are done in different locations apart other posted here, thus these has some color reflection from the yellow leaves on faces, but I dont care about this, because it is natural


----------



## willis_927 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice shots! 7 is priceless... ha.  9 is probably my favorite.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 29, 2010)

I will never be a wedding photographer, but I really do appreciate you visions.  Thanks for potsting.


----------



## rub (Dec 30, 2010)

Very strong set!  13 and 15 are phenomenal!


----------



## kaffrey (Jan 1, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## fsquare (Jan 4, 2011)

Amazing work. I don't know why but I love #3...i think it's her look


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 4, 2011)

very good shots


----------



## theweddingcinema (Jan 5, 2011)

I really liked the lake view one and the one with the car. excellent work


----------



## cliffy13 (Jan 5, 2011)

Technically they are excellent but its only the last 3 that really float my boat,its the cropping half way up the legs on many of the shots that looks ungainly and does not work for me


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 5, 2011)

Mentor Me!!!!


----------



## phiya (Jan 5, 2011)

I love it when you post photo sets.  These are beautiful, and very inspiring. Thanks!


----------



## fotograf biel (Jan 6, 2011)

again, you impressed us all! I really don't agree with cliffy13 ... 
Thanks a lot for posting.


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Jan 6, 2011)

good job
very good style to these shots


----------



## FranDaMan (Jan 6, 2011)

if only the photo's of my wedding looked like this


----------



## cliffy13 (Jan 6, 2011)

fotograf biel said:


> again, you impressed us all! I really don't agree with cliffy13 ...
> Thanks a lot for posting.




I appreciate that its just my view and others differ but in addition to being a part time wedding photographer I have 2 unmarried daughters and if either of them got wedding photographs that included some of these I would have concerns


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 6, 2011)

Amazing as always! Great set


----------



## Phil Holland (Jan 9, 2011)

Nicely done


----------



## Photogger (Jan 10, 2011)

Great set! My favorite is #15, but like them all, lighting and comp...great job!


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 10, 2011)

DZ DZ DZ! You know you are good! Love them man! I'm actually on your website right now looking at your 2009 stuff.
Man I can't read ANYTHING so I'm just kindda going by links to links till I find wedding pix LOL


----------



## fionalamour (Jan 18, 2011)

Gorgeous bride! The first one is very vintage looking, as is the last one! Brilliant work.


----------



## alwaysbored786 (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow these look really amazing! I love how they all capture the moment so well.


----------



## Shygeekgrrrl (Jan 20, 2011)

I love these. Especially the last one but maybe that's because I like the car


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice series, as always.

The one thing that irks me a bit is the 2nd image, the bride looks like she lost her head


----------



## ethan09 (Jan 21, 2011)

Great shots you have there! I like #7. Really showed how happy the bride is getting married.


----------



## timzo (Jan 25, 2011)

beautiful work i enjoyed very much


----------



## dzfoto (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, thank you guys, have not been here for a some time 
Someone mentioned about croped legs. You need to think out of the box, you see THIS because that is close to your photographic knowledges (composition, technicaly clean images, correct exposure and so on.) I look deeper into the image, and I break the rules. I do this consciously.

Thanks again for your comments and critiques!


----------



## cliffy13 (Jan 25, 2011)

dzfoto said:


> Wow, thank you guys, have not been here for a some time
> Someone mentioned about croped legs. You need to think out of the box, you see THIS because that is close to your photographic knowledges (composition, technicaly clean images, correct exposure and so on.) I look deeper into the image, and I break the rules. I do this
> 
> 
> ...



Rules are made to be broken but they are also there for a reason and sometimes breaking rules does not work
Then again photography is so much a matter of taste and if the couple liked the results then who am I to critisise


----------



## For9Studios (Jan 25, 2011)

I really love the Composition on #3 an her look.  #7 - capturing the pure candid happiness.  Great job!


----------



## mmartin (Jan 26, 2011)

Love the black and white work.


----------



## Ottawaphotos (Jan 27, 2011)

I am being really picky by mentioning this: but image #10. They are facing out of the frame on the side which they appear. (which you only did the once!) So.... with that being it.....

Excellent Set!

P.S. She has an amazing over the shoulder look to her.


----------



## christinacraft (Jan 27, 2011)

The one of the child under the veil needs to be entered to win some awards! This is a beautiful series of wedding photos. Bravo!

________________

Manuel Antonio Costa Rica Wedding Photography


----------



## seymourphilips (Jan 28, 2011)

great pics amazing job!


----------



## R.D. (Jan 30, 2011)

last one is my favorite but the whole set has highlights.. enjoyed it a lot.


----------

